# Is the WKF set of rules a good thing for karate



## znra251 (Sep 5, 2005)

I was just wondering what people felt about the WKF kata rules. I used to think they were fine but recently have attended a number of freestyle competitions, and i use the term freestyle in the loosest possible sense. These were white gi, propper martial arts, etc. The main difference was that in the first few rounds all kinds of kata were demonstrated, from all styles.

What i then realised is that WKF shitei kata has a negative side, when was the last time anyone saw a shotokan Bassai Dai performed? i haven't, its not a shitei for shotokan, so it is not used in the first round or two, after that, it is not complex enough for the later rounds. Same for Kanku Dai, same for many of the shitei katas.

just wondered if anyone else feels like it removes a tiny bit of the unpredictableness from the first few rounds, i think it would encourage greater repetoires of kata and maybe a more tactical element if shitei kata were removed. competitors may try a different kata to highlight the errors of an opponent or to show off  a different range of skills to the judges.

let me know what you think, i'm not totally against shitei kata, just a little undecided

gary

ps. on my website is a whole range of stuff on shitei kata, including the USA National Karate Federation demonstrating the requirements of each shitei kata.

www.karateonline.org


----------



## Martin h (Oct 18, 2005)

Personaly I dont like it, but then I am kyokushin. So I dont have any kata in the shitei list from my style and have to go to other schools to even learn them if I were to compete in WKF. Stylists from other karate styles/organisations than the "4 big styles" in WKF, dont realy have much of a chance in WKF kata competition -no matter how large they are.


----------



## searcher (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't like them in that they have not included the Okinawan styles in consideration of their kata and styles they chose from.   It seems to me that they have restricted it to be better for the governing body's people.   What happen to being anble to show all of the styles and what they have to offer, bot just 4.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 8, 2006)

*There are other options for international competitions other than the WKF, There now is the WKC(World karate confederation), Which has sections for Okinawan kata as well as Japanese style kata. And split from the WKC is the new WUKO,which revamped the WUKO name that the WKF dropped durring the change required by the IOC.  The new WUKO also has sections for Okinawan and Japanese kata. Their main contact in the US is a Shotokan organization.*
*The WKC has contact with the AAU karate program, but is open to membership from other national organizations.*







			
				searcher said:
			
		

> I don't like them in that they have not included the Okinawan styles in consideration of their kata and styles they chose from. It seems to me that they have restricted it to be better for the governing body's people. What happen to being anble to show all of the styles and what they have to offer, bot just 4.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 25, 2006)

*As far as WKF not using Shotokan Bassai dai in Shitei. Up until Hayashi Teruo Hanshi died, He was the Head of the technical committee for the WKF. That may explain why there is more emphasis on the Shito ryu versions of kata being used. I am not sure who is the head of the technical committe now.  Every so often the emphasis shifts. *


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Now the technical committee is headed by Tsuyama. Who is a Shotokan stylist. It also has Yamazaki who is ryobukai. His emphasis is mostly Shotokan as well. So, You may see a shift again in what kata are shitei.*


----------

